# Did You See the New RED Cub Cadet ???



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

You gotta look at the Industry News on the Main page to see.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Red Cub*

Main page of what?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant,
Industry news is on the main page of Tractor forum.com down near the bottom. There you will see the photo and it is worth the trip! COOOOL MACHINE! Does anyone know how much it costs? (as if I could afford one anyway )


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

It's going to retail under $10,000. Cub will have models at the 4999.00 price range this spring, but the 4x2 and 6x4 in the line up now range from 6295.00 to 8500.00. They have had a great year with these, Our main problem has been availabilty, as our orders have taken months to get delivery on. They have full independant suspension on all wheels giving you a better ride and with a 1/2 ton bed capacity. I'll post more pictures in the Industry news section.


----------

